

Cloud Robotics - motters
http://youtu.be/FxXBUp-4800

======
FrojoS
Great! I saw it last night and got really excited. My favorite demo was how
they use tablets to replace a robotic head or to hold it in front of the users
head as a window into the robots world.

To me cloud computing is not just the next big thing but a 100% necessary and
logical step towards cheaper and better service robots. Somehow though, lots
of robotic researches I speak to [1], not only the senior ones, don't like the
idea. What bothers them, is that such a robot is not autonomous anymore.

But how autonomous is a machine that needs to recharge its battery every other
hour? What is more reasonable assumption? That you can recharge your robot
where and whenever you want or that you can have internet access?

Good to see, that there is plenty of the best people that work on cloud
robotics now. Can't wait to try some stuff out! Only down sight: Does this
mean I have to use Java now?

[1] Right now, mostly Europeans.

